# sleep walking..I mean running



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

has anyone seen this video before...kinda funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6IYpraHlzs&NR=1


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That video has actually been posted before... It is quite touchy for some people as it is commonly believed (and I am no expert) that the dog is not "sleep running" but rather having a large seizure! 

I believe concerned members actually tried to contact the poster of the video to let them know, and advise them to seek medical help for their dog - but I think they were ignored.

I, too, initially thought it was very funny - before I realized that it wasn't what I thought it was...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

And here is was thinking my guys chased too many squirrels in their sleep. That poor pup looks like he had a rude awakening.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> That video has actually been posted before... It is quite touchy for some people as it is commonly believed (and I am no expert) that the dog is not "sleep running" but rather having a large seizure!
> 
> I believe concerned members actually tried to contact the poster of the video to let them know, and advise them to seek medical help for their dog - but I think they were ignored.
> 
> I, too, initially thought it was very funny - before I realized that it wasn't what I thought it was...


Oh :doh:....yeah I can see where they get that from. If that is the case then I take it back, it's not funny. It's only funny if a dog is not having a seizure and really sleep running lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Is this the same video? I remember that issue coming up before. If that is the case I apologize for my post above.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

My bad, I havent been a member for that long, but next time I will double check before I post a video.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know....that pup looks like he's running. The first part with the moving legs is typical of Lucky. Its just this pup seems to esculate into a full fledge sleep run.

If the dog doesn't show problems except when it falls asleep...I don't blame the owners for not being concerned about seizures. The poor guy did run into a wall though....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think it is the same video actually...but the motions are similar enough that I would assume the same thing is happening to both dogs. I think some members on here whose dogs had had seizures said that this is what they look like...

Again, I'm no expert, and have no experience with dog seizures...I have just read wayyyy too much on this forum


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

There are many kinds of seizures and they don't all resemble the grand mal that you normally think of when you think of seizures. I know there are vets on the forum who can give expert medical opinion. My experience with seizures were only the two I saw with Cassie, the first one very mild and the second stronger, but neither was a grand mal. However, those were nothing like this. She couldn't have stood up. What I saw were silent twitches and spasms on the legs, neck and face but not whole movements like the legs moving as if running. Also after the seizures there were periods where there was no real coordination, again, Cassie couldn't have stood up as the dog in the video did.
Being no expert I defer to professionals, but that dog did not display the type of seizure Cassie had. But then again, there are others.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> That video has actually been posted before... It is quite touchy for some people as it is commonly believed (and I am no expert) that the dog is not "sleep running" but rather having a large seizure!
> 
> I believe concerned members actually tried to contact the poster of the video to let them know, and advise them to seek medical help for their dog - but I think they were ignored.
> 
> I, too, initially thought it was very funny - before I realized that it wasn't what I thought it was...


 
I honestly don't know if that's true but I commented that just in case.


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

The dog is having a seizure


----------

